# exhaust manifold and brake line clearance



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can any one tell me what the minimal brake line clearance should be between the exhaust manifold and brake line.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No, that's too hard to predict because so many things can affect it. For instance, if there's a lot of air flow through there you can get away with less distance than you could if it's in a 'stagnant' area.

However, just asking that kind of question tells me that you should probably re-think this. Your mind set shouldn't be "how close can I get" but instead "how far away can I possibly make it"? :nono:


Bear


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

I installed the brake while the engine was out. Now that the engine is back on the frame there are 2 spots where the brake line is close to the exhaust manifold which is right where the manifold bolts to the exhaust drop down pipe. The driver side brake line has a 2"section that is about 1/2" away from the manifold and the passenger side has about 3/4" gap. Both brake lines are up against the frame and cannot be moved further away without rerouting them. The area does look like it will have some air flow.

Thanks for the response


----------



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

After spending 4 hours I was able to gain some space between the manifold and brake line (not much) so that I now have about 1 1/4" on the passenger side and 1" on the drivers side. The driver side originally had a heat shield between the manifold and brake line which I put back on. Not sure if I should add a heat shield to the drivers side but thought I could add it later if needed. In response to Bears reply about how having the mindset "how far away can I possibly make it" that was always my intention but because that prebent brake lines were made to install in a certain way that does not give me a lot of options which is why I asked minimal distance question.


----------

